# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille pour lapine belier

## Chloelgl

Bonjour je recherche une famille pour notre lapine belier de 7 ans . Elle est adorable nous ne pouvons plus la garder car ma fill est allergique et elle n est plus propre elle vivait auparavant en liberté maintenant en cage et souffre de cette situation. Assez urgent

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous sommes dans le 77 près de fontainebleau

----------


## soleil12727@gmail.com

Bonjour peut-elle vivre à l'extérieur ?

----------

